# Chopping Board Carioca 694



## carrie694

Hi Can anyone help?I'm looking for a sink cover or otherwise called a chopping board to fit a Carioca 694 (2008)You can buy wooden ones from £40 upwards just not worth paying that amount.Any clues would be appreciated.Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not knowing the dimensions Graham, This is the best I could do,

or these? cut to fit if there is no exact sized one.

Hope that helps.

Kev.


----------



## camallison

When our chopping board gave up the ghost, I bought a circular wooden bread board from the Pound Shop and carefully trimmed it to size. Then I cut a small semi-circle out as a hand-hold, just as you see on the "professional" ones. Took less than a quarter of an hour. Before you use it, give it a good oiling with sunflower oil to stop it drying out and cracking.

Colin


----------



## carrie694

*chopping Board Carioca 694*

Hello Colin.Thanks for the advice going to pound shop.Will let you know the results.
Regards
Graham.


----------



## camallison

*Re: chopping Board Carioca 694*



carrie694 said:


> Hello Colin.Thanks for the advice going to pound shop.Will let you know the results.
> Regards
> Graham.


I used a router to do all the work - easy if you go careful and steady.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not if you don't have one :wink: :wink:, a jig saw used slowly, and plenty of elbow grease and sand paper.

Kev.


----------



## Spacerunner

Try B&Q, their standard sized circular wooden sink cover/chopping board fits Smev/Dometic circular sinks perfectly, even has a ridge to hold it in position.
Can't remember the cost but was much cheaper than the £40 quoted as i would not have bought one.


----------



## Wilmannie

I bought the B&Q one too & oiled it & it fitted perfectly. 
However, it has now been relegated to the garage as, on the road, a sharp tap on the brakes brought it skittering down the van towards the cab at high speed!


----------



## camallison

Wilmannie said:


> I bought the B&Q one too & oiled it & it fitted perfectly.
> However, it has now been relegated to the garage as, on the road, a sharp tap on the brakes brought it skittering down the van towards the cab at high speed!


That's what I used my router for - to put an edge "moulding" on it so that it fits snuggly into the sink bowl, rather than sitting loose on top.

Colin


----------



## carrie694

*chopping Board Carioca 694*

Firstly, thank you all for this information its great.It's the first time I have ever tried a Forum.
Well folks no joy at the pound shop going to B&Q.I went and saw a router looks like you need to be skilled to use that type of machine. Kevin this is a skill I don't have... so trying easier route.
Once again thank you.
Graham.


----------



## camallison

*Re: chopping Board Carioca 694*



carrie694 said:


> Firstly, thank you all for this information its great.It's the first time I have ever tried a Forum.
> Well folks no joy at the pound shop going to B&Q.I went and saw a router looks like you need to be skilled to use that type of machine. Kevin this is a skill I don't have... so trying easier route.
> Once again thank you.
> Graham.


If you lived closer, I would do it for you. I agree that there is a technique/skill, but with the right router bit, it is a low-risk job. PLUS, every man should have a router to be a complete man! :wink:

Colin


----------



## Spacerunner

Wilmannie said:


> I bought the B&Q one too & oiled it & it fitted perfectly.
> However, it has now been relegated to the garage as, on the road, a sharp tap on the brakes brought it skittering down the van towards the cab at high speed!


With all due respect, leaving a chopping board loose on a worktop is plain daft. 
All loose items should be securely stowed even if it is only laid on the fixed bed/seat and covered by a blanket etc.


----------



## carrie694

Hello All,
Tried B&Q couldn't find a round one and the square one was £51.Going to buy a plastic one from e-bay.The sink is 14in diameter and the plastic one is 13in so maybe it will just fit in and the Cost is £6. I give it a try.
Thanks again
Graham.


----------



## aldra

Graham if its worth a trip to us, Albert will do it for you 

Pm us he is back on Saturday

Aldra


----------



## carrie694

Hello Aldra
That would be fantastic! just let me know what I will need and we can arrange a suitable time at your convenience.
Thank You
Graham


----------



## aldra

We will contact you when he returns

He will know what info he needs to make it

I think he may have some oak left over, but he needs to check

Spoke to him tonight he is more than happy to help out

Shame we don,t live nearer, but its not so far

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Graham

You have a PM from Albert

Aldra


----------



## carrie694

Dear All,
Thank you all so much for the advice.This has not been an easy task. A very kind and generous Member is making one for me.
Its worth having a motorhome just to meet fantastic people!
IF anyone comes to Southport I will buy you a drink!just let me know.
Graham.


----------



## aldra

Graham,

Its looking good

will prob/ be done before we go away

has put some little plugs into minute knots, I love those

he just cant resist wood  

Aldra


----------



## carrie694

Hi Sandra
Just got back.Thank you so much for your hospitality.It was brilliant to meet you both.What a great house and a tool shed.... loved seeing round it.Lovely vibes.
Please just let me know... don't rush.. you have enough going on sorting things out for your trip.
Regards
Graham


----------



## aldra

Hi Graham

Lovely to meet you too

Board cut, rebated, sanded and first coat of varnish done 

Will be ready for weekend, if you like your son could pick it up before we go away and you could get it when you are in the area again

Will phone you when its finished

Nearly were not going on Monday, urgent phone call from son, he had booked the ferry from Spain for last week by mistake 8O 8O

All boats completely full for this week, but luckily a cancellation came in and Brittany ferries saved it for him, he will be on it as we speak :lol: :lol: I hope!!!

Sandra


----------

